# J.S.Bach - Air For String G variations



## Magnus (Jun 3, 2007)

hello,
i am interested in this particular piece of music. i understand it's part of Bachs orchestral suites, namely the suite nr.4. i have three versions of this piece of music but they all differ (of course only slightly but they still do) in the instruments used and development. 
now i have one of these from a compilation cd the others two from an orchestral suites Nu.1-4 cds. however, from these three variations, i like only the one from the compilation and so i would like to acquire the full suite cd, which i was and still am unable to this very moment.
here they are:

Air For String G #1 (Suite No.3 in D, BWV 1068: Air - Stuttgarter Kamme Rochester/Karl Munchinger):
http://files-upload.com/268237/BachJohannSebastian-AirfortheGString.mp3

Air For String G #2 (Air from Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D):
http://files-upload.com/268247/06-1727BachAirfromOrchestralSuiteNo.3inD.mp3

Air For String G #3 (Suite Nr.3 D-dur, BWV1068: Air - Sigiswald Kuijken; La Petite Bande):
http://files-upload.com/268266/2-02SuiteNr.3D-durBWV1068_Air.mp3

btw you have to wait like 25 seconds before that download can start. bit of a bore i know but apparently neccessary with sites like these.

i want that first one. anyone have any idead where i can find the full suit? i wasnt able to find it yet. 
thanks,
magnus


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Magnus said:


> i want that first one. anyone have any idead where i can find the full suit? i wasnt able to find it yet.
> thanks,
> magnus


First, welcome.

Concerning Bach orchestral suite, I suggest you to look CD-review web sites and Amazon.com to listen to exceprts of CDs.

reviews sites

http://www.classicstoday.com/
http://www.musicweb.co.uk/

On Amazon, here is the CDs including all suites: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_g...ds=bach+orchestral+suites&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go


----------



## Magnus (Jun 3, 2007)

thank you Handel, I'll check on that 

btw that http://www.musicweb.co.uk/ link is some advertisment(?).


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

oups, it is http://www.musicweb.uk.net/


----------

